# Red Warrior Self portraits



## Karshaforever (Sep 24, 2013)

I just did some self portraits last night with some red paint, lol Here are some of them.


----------



## DThriller (May 23, 2013)

You have some interesting lighting going on. I'm assuming it's solely the light from your computer screen. Glad to see you didn't use on camera flash I think it would have been very unflattering especially from some of the angles you used. The advice I would give would be to watch where you are focusing. I don't know how your particular camera focuses but generally speaking you should always focus on the subject's eyes. For example it looks as if the focus of the first shot is half way up your nose which throws your eyes out of focus. Some nice sharp eyes would have been really striking I think. 

But hey I don't mean to be harsh. Welcome to the forum! Hoping to see more from you. This place doesn't get much traffic.


----------



## Karshaforever (Sep 24, 2013)

I recently got a canon T3i, my first DSLR. I saved up for it for 5 months or so, saving like every penny. haha. It's very different than a point and shoot regular camera. I dont use a tripod at the moment, just my hand which can get shaky. So it can be a real pain to get a perfect focus on the eyes like I want. I have to use the manual focus because the auto is such a pain and takes a while to get it focused and take the picture. I appreciate constructive criticism. I thank you. You were not rude like some people on forum sites. There is no need for that. You came off very nice. :3

I found I like computer light recently. I did my first test with a computer as lighting in these. Here are a few.


----------



## DThriller (May 23, 2013)

I can see why you like it. It's got nice soft directional light. Photography is all about finding the light. I know what you're saying with finding focus with the camera pointed at you. I don't take many selfies but sometimes you need to just get in front of the camera to check the lighting or something. You should find some people to shoot its a lot easyer.


----------



## Karshaforever (Sep 24, 2013)

Photography is pretty personal for me, so I usually am alone when I do. It's capturing specific emotions and thoughts. Do you do photography?


----------



## DThriller (May 23, 2013)

Yea I'd say so, I'm a freelancer. That's why I feel most comfortable posting advice and such in the photography part of this forum even though I joined to get feedback on my paintings.


----------



## kjw (Aug 15, 2013)

These are pretty cool. Especially the first 3. The first one is my favorite.


----------



## Karshaforever (Sep 24, 2013)

kjw said:


> These are pretty cool. Especially the first 3. The first one is my favorite.


Thank you.


----------



## Karshaforever (Sep 24, 2013)

DThriller said:


> Yea I'd say so, I'm a freelancer. That's why I feel most comfortable posting advice and such in the photography part of this forum even though I joined to get feedback on my paintings.


Oh yes, I saw your Johnny painting. That was done great! I havent seen your photography..


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

I like your first set. I also shoot with a T3i. I love shooting in manual mode. Have you tried playing with any of the settings yet?? Great stuff. Keep shooting.


----------



## Karshaforever (Sep 24, 2013)

I pretty much only shoot in M and A-Dep. I really dont use the others. 

Im trying to work on a video project as of now, featuring a protagonist like the character I did in this picture last week. My lost my best friend last week to suicide and Im wanting to dedicate it to him. I want there to be a great message in the film. Most of it will be interpretive film and not so much words. I want to do this for him.


----------



## DThriller (May 23, 2013)

Be sure to post a link when it's done


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

very interesting thread.


----------



## Karshaforever (Sep 24, 2013)

It's finished guys.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5erHNUSIx2A&feature=share


----------

